# Brew club in MACKAY



## Jeff T (1/10/14)

Can anyone tell me if there is a brew club in MACKAY Queensland


----------



## wereprawn (1/10/14)

Nope. I would be interested though.


----------



## Jeff T (1/10/14)

I would also not sure what needs to be done.


----------



## wereprawn (1/10/14)

Nor do I. But getting a few brewers together for a chat would be a start. Hard to do in Mackay though. I only know one other bloke personally that makes his own beer.


----------



## Jeff T (2/10/14)

We should get a couple of brewers together for a beer and a chat


----------



## wereprawn (2/10/14)

Sounds like a plan Jeff. You know of any more local brewers ? Anyone reading this local and keen for a get together?


----------



## Jeff T (2/10/14)

I know a couple not sure if they'd be keen or not will ask them


----------



## rekiz (17/10/14)

Count me in. Would have liked to get in touch with Fixa but according to his profile he hasn't been active in a while and no longer have his number


----------



## TidalPete (18/10/14)

My cousin lives in Innisfail & is a 3rd generation cane farmer.
Not too sure if he would be keen on joining a local brew club as he married a Mexican sheila who he met during his sojourns in Victoria during the off season many years ago & is now completely addicted to VB poor bastard. :lol:

Just saying & good luck with the brew club & if it does take off then this poor attempt at a title may help? ---- Mackay United Beer Brewers = *MUBBS*


----------



## wereprawn (18/10/14)

TidalPete said:


> My cousin lives in Innisfail & is a 3rd generation cane farmer.
> Not too sure if he would be keen on joining a local brew club as he married a Mexican sheila who he met during his sojourns in Victoria during the off season many years ago & is now completely addicted to VB poor bastard. :lol:
> 
> Just saying & good luck with the brew club & if it does take off then this poor attempt at a title may help? ---- Mackay United Beer Brewers = *MUBBS*


Thanks Pete. I reckon the 1300 km round trip might deter him a bit too :lol: . Like the acronym though.


----------



## rekiz (18/10/14)

I shouldn't be too difficult to find a few people who are interested in joining a club. Id talk to the owners of the Keg surely he could points you towards a couple of keen kit or malt brewers, dont think you should discount them


----------



## wereprawn (18/10/14)

Not at all. Wouldn't want to be the All Grain Snobs Club. Everyone who has an interest in home brew, at all levels and all methods should be made to feel welcome. Will ask The Keg . Hopefully we can interest a few more. Def need more than 3 members.


----------



## rekiz (18/10/14)

Never know if enough enquiries on grain, hops and decent yeast strains they might start supplying them and save us some postage costs


----------



## wereprawn (18/10/14)

rekiz said:


> Never know if enough enquiries on grain, hops and decent yeast strains they might start supplying them and save us some postage costs


Yeah. They would need to invest in a fridge and freezer for their yeast and hops before i shopped there though. :blink:

Also if we were to have a decent amount of people in the club FIRST, we would have a lot more negotiating power.


----------

